# Warning: May trigger PTSD in '70s survivors



## ltecato (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 15, 2019)

The pain was real when Joe joined the Eagles.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> The pain was real when Joe joined the Eagles.


Are you saying that as an Eagles fan, or a Walsh fan?


----------



## ltecato (Jan 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> The pain was real when Joe joined the Eagles.


Ewww that ruined my buzz dude. I gotta watch this to get the harsh outta my brain!


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you saying that as an Eagles fan, or a Walsh fan?


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

I was an Eagles fan too, but I didn't figure he would screw them up, while his music was gone.


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

When I was on the USS Saipan, I worked in the light shop which was in charge of the PA systems for the ship. We had one rigged up in the shop, and would always blast this whenever we got underway. {Much better then the CO's use of Willie's On the Road Again.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 2, 2019)

Warning: do not watch this unless you are too stoned to drive because you won't want to remember all the repressed 1970s memories you have buried deep in your brain archives.


----------



## too larry (Feb 4, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Warning: do not watch this unless you are too stoned to drive because you won't want to remember all the repressed 1970s memories you have buried deep in your brain archives.


Will have to play later then. At work at the moment and no chance to smoke.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 7, 2019)

From 1971...


----------



## ltecato (Feb 7, 2019)

Just watched this after vaping homegrown Chem 4... it came up on YouTube because of my other searches into repressed memories of that decade...


----------



## ltecato (Feb 7, 2019)

Funny thing is, in the '70s I thought "War Pigs" was kind of overwrought "me too" pacifism but nowadays it seems understated, given current geopolitical shittiness and resurgent militarism.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 7, 2019)

I actually saw these guys in San Antonio c. 1977. They played with REO and Blue Oyster Cult I believe. It was all a blur. I often wonder where all those brain cells went and how I got the dents in my forehead.


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Not exactly headbanger, but. . . . .


----------



## ltecato (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


Didn't remember this one. {I was 9 years old in 1970 after all}

Deep Purple was an all time hair band.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 12, 2019)

Nobody who was alive in the 70s remembers it. (Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 12, 2019)

My former neighbors


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 12, 2019)

L.G. was a big fave in the seventies and is almost all I play in my grow room now..


----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> L.G. was a big fave in the seventies and is almost all I play in my grow room now..


I see your Little Feat and raise you a Jerry Jeff!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)

"One drink ain't enough, Jack, you better make it three..." Best drinking song of all time...


----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)

Priest was pretty righteous before they went commercial.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)

My younger brother was a roadie for a band you never heard of in the '70s. I believe they actually played the Air Force base in Clovis, N.M., like Spinal Tap did in the movie, which is NOT a documentary, youngsters, no matter how painfully realistic and hilarious it is.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

ltecato said:


> I see your Little Feat and raise you a Jerry Jeff!


Writing that song let Ray Wylie Hubbard eat for the last 46 years. Here is the story behind it.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> Writing that song let Ray Wylie Hubbard eat for the last 46 years. Here is the story behind it.


"I was drunk the day my mom got out of prison
And I went to pick her up in the rain..."


----------



## ltecato (Feb 22, 2019)

You're just a...


----------



## ltecato (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)

These dudes produced, like, the best making-out tunes of all time, no contest.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 24, 2019)

Young Neil...


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Young Neil...


----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)

too larry said:


>







I need someone to live with me
To keep my bed warm
And keep my shorts clean
I need a maid to give for free
And sew patches on my jeans

I dreamed I saw my cowgirl housewife
I was drivin' in my pickup through L.A.
I wanna love you while I can, babe
Before I become an old man

Southern California brings me down
Southern California brings me down
Southern California brings me down

Ooh, I need some place to go
Oh, north Ontario
It's safer than Alabama
It's safer than Ohio, ohh...

Gonna go home now
Where I can grow old
With the cowgirl of my dreams
I'm gonna stay stay stoned now
Just stare out my basement window and scream
Ahhhh.....

Southern California brings me down
Southern California brings me down
Southern California brings me down

Oooh, ooh, gotta get away now
Southern California brings me down
Ooh, ooh, babe
Ooh, gotta get away...

Topanga Canyon freaks, you won't see around no more


----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)

And here's another parody that National Lampoon Radio did so well that you would swear it really was Leonard Incoherent.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)

I wasn't going to get wasted this early in the morning, but then this came up:


----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 26, 2019)

When I saw this as a teenager I thought they were destined for greatness but they just disappeared without a trace, AFAIK.

Edited to add: Actually Sparks had a pretty good run and it looks like they even released something in 2017. Just learned that from Wikipedia.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2019)

ltecato said:


> When I saw this as a teenager I thought they were destined for greatness


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

I drove my truck today. Hurricane broke the anteenia so my only choice in music is the little mp3 player. Somehow I got it to repeat a Traffic cd over and over. All good tunes including John Barleycorn must die, but this was playing when I pulled into work.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 28, 2019)

I never got to join the Army because of medical issues, but that's probably a good thing because seeing this video on the evening news was my main reason for wanting to sign up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


Great post. Many people have forgotten about these guys hits pre- Sat Nite Fever.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 5, 2019)

Hate to be a sexist but I never could get over the fact that Joan was claiming to be a dude named Virgil Kane.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

Joan is great but she's no Virgil Kane. For me I prefer the original with the The Band but right now, I'm feeling like I have a little Chest fever.


----------



## bruno8437 (Mar 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Great post. Many people have forgotten about these guys hits pre- Sat Nite Fever.


Another pre-Saturday Nite Fever classic


----------



## ltecato (Mar 5, 2019)

This video is what I remember a concert being like:


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Hate to be a sexist but I never could get over the fact that Joan was claiming to be a dude named Virgil Kane.


Too fast. Plus she admits to being from the Isles of Lesbo.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 7, 2019)

And then there was this guy who said he was an old woman named after her mother.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

ltecato said:


> And then there was this guy who said he was an old woman named after her mother.


He sounds so funny with that young man voice. He was always an old soul. 

I always play this song when I catch myself on the wrong end of a broom.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 7, 2019)

Just stumbled on this.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 7, 2019)

If anyone complains about this, just remember I could have posted "Ruby."


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

ltecato said:


> If anyone complains about this, just remember I could have posted "Ruby."


I remember a blues/rocker cover, but I can't remember who it was. These guys take it sideways.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 7, 2019)

This is like, prog rock to the nth degree.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

Bon Scott was a major bad-ass and his death was a loss to both rock and roll.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Bon Scott was a major bad-ass and his death was a loss to both rock and roll.


I only saw them once. At the Tuck in Tallahassee during the for those about to rock tour. So loud you had a two day head ache.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I only saw them once. At the Tuck in Tallahassee during the for those about to rock tour. So loud you had a two day head ache.


I am so jealous.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm posting this in honor of myself having just passed my 60th birthday Cal DMV test. I'm good to drive for a few more years!


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

ltecato said:


> I'm posting this in honor of myself having just passed my 60th birthday Cal DMV test. I'm good to drive for a few more years!


Congrats. I just turned 58 a month or so back. Getting old is a trip.

I'm not sure, but I think in Florida they don't start with the old folks test until well into the 70's. But then we are the retirement capital of the world.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


I only saw the Brothers once. In Dothan Al. It was 1979-80, the Cher years, and the show just didn't have the fire like it should have. About 1981-82 I saw the Gregg Allman Band in or near Norfolk Va. Small club and a great show. I've looked all over YT and can't find any video of the rig he was playing that night. There was a turning horn type thing mounted on the piano.

This is from the same time frame.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

It does not get much more '70s than this.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> There was a turning horn type thing mounted on the piano.


A Leslie speaker, I believe.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 8, 2019)

I can't believe I found this video. They were even playing this tune on AM radio in Texas when I was a budding juvenile delinquent.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A Leslie speaker, I believe.


TY


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 8, 2019)

ltecato said:


> This is like, prog rock to the nth degree.


I can't believe these guys dont get more credit.They have influenced so many.I've only scratched the surface of their work,but they are partly responsible for one of my favorite bands.Here's one of KC I really like





I'll spare you the 32 minute 'Cassandra Gemini' track off of this album Frances the Mute.But definitely give it a listen.You can hear some similarities in a lot of Mars songs.Their songs are a bit of a journey
This one is a little more straight forward lol


----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

A better Commander Cody video from the Armadillo:


----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

Guess who wrote this:


----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

Almost accidentally posted a link to the "77 Sunset Strip" theme song. Gotta be careful about working under the influence.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 9, 2019)

I could have posted this in "Road Songs" but I didn't want anyone to accuse me of stinking up the thread.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Guess who wrote this:


Who's on 1st?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


here's how they did it


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Who's on 1st?


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

And here's another Canadian band with a confusing name. For some reason half the Canadian bands in the '70s had "rush" in their names, it seemed like.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm not sure if this video was shot in the '70s but the song came out when I was in hi skool.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)

I put this tune on the turntable in the dorm for the woman I was dating c. 1979 and she thought it was insulting! Go figure...


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

ltecato said:


> I put this tune on the turntable in the dorm for the woman I was dating c. 1979 and she thought it was insulting! Go figure...


I guess she would have been happy with the Bee Gee's, Abba, etc. ect. Lots of bad music in '79. I'm not really a pop guy, but I did like this little number.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> I guess she would have been happy with the Bee Gee's, Abba, etc. ect. Lots of bad music in '79. I'm not really a pop guy, but I did like this little number.


That was a leftover from the birthday thread. I had meant to post this song from 1979, {don't do drugs kids}


----------



## ltecato (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2019)

One of the best one-hit wonders of the decade.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2019)

Check out those green velvety-looking bellbottoms! I woulda killed for a pair back in the day!


----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2019)

And speaking of pants from the Seventies...

*Vintage 1970s DITTOs Saddleback High Waist Jeans 29w 32L// Modern Medium--Made in California, Handmade Retro Mod-- free shipping!*
Message Seller
$329.00

https://www.etsy.com/listing/631806060/vintage-1970s-dittos-saddleback-high?gpla=1&gao=1&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us_valentines_day_Clothing&utm_custom1=fc6e4653-a38b-48da-bf1c-41af22f0b705&utm_content=go_1707961434_65502081246_331689448757_pla-360912201277_c__631806060&gclid=CjwKCAjw96fkBRA2EiwAKZjFTQzZcUJsLjnlYCFQTGhG5pnlxUyi4b6EDUQ6jcbfJB-EjPLiBpyJARoCp4kQAvD_BwE


----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

1969, so not in the right thread. . . . . . .


----------



## ltecato (Apr 13, 2019)

Don't get the wrong idea. Nilsson was a god.


----------



## ltecato (Apr 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> 1969, so not in the right thread. . . . . . .


When I watch Grand Funk I keep thinking "Red Hot Chili Peppers."


----------



## ltecato (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Apr 13, 2019)

I often wonder, if Nilsson and Donovan had a kung fu sword fight, who would win?


----------



## lilroach (Apr 14, 2019)

Been to many of these concerts. Best was my first.....Pink Floyd Dark side of the moon tour 1973....worst was a few years back Van Halen (Roth couldn't remember the lyrics, sound was so loud and distorted couldn't tell the drums from the guitar.)


----------



## ltecato (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Apr 22, 2019)

"To get caught would surely be the death of us all..."


----------



## ltecato (Apr 22, 2019)

From 1977 on Don Kirshner:


----------



## ltecato (Apr 22, 2019)

This has got to be one of the most sensuous pop tunes of the '70s.


----------



## ltecato (May 14, 2019)

My wife suggested this because you hear it all the time but no one knows the title or who performed it.


----------



## ltecato (May 29, 2019)

Don't you be no fool...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Don't you be no fool...


And yet they wore those matching costumes.


----------



## ltecato (May 29, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 8, 2019)

RIP Mac Rebennack, "Dr. John"


----------



## ltecato (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 8, 2019)

One good Jailbreak deserves another.


----------



## ltecato (Jun 8, 2019)

Mick Ronson on guitar


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

A 24-carat gold voice...


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

Tell me something good...


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

GFOS = Godfather of Soul


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

Dr. Hook, not one of my faves but I have to admit they had a couple good ones.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you saying that as an Eagles fan, or a Walsh fan?


WALSH,


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> WALSH,


Never liked the Eagles, and I can't really say why but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## ltecato (Jun 19, 2019)

Wir fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der autobahn


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Never liked the Eagles, and I can't really say why but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way.


I did like the Eagles. But it was sad when Joe Walsh stopped rocking.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2019)

Much prefer the James Gang over Eagles.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Never liked the Eagles, and I can't really say why but something about them always rubbed me the wrong way.


I can say why - Don Henley and Glenn Frey. Mostly Henley. Tim Schmidt was a good add, him and Walsh both cashing in being employees paid by Frey and Henley.

Even so....'Desperado' album was / is superb, much of the credit to J D Souther.
"Well, the towns lay out across the dusty plains
Everyone is filled with tombstones, just a waitin' for the names 
Well, a man could use his back, or use his brains
But some just went stir crazy, cuz nothin' ever changed" 






Ex Flying Burrito Brother Bernie Leadon lead guitar and vocals.


----------



## ltecato (Jun 24, 2019)

From '71 on Italian TV


----------



## ltecato (Jun 24, 2019)

I especially identify with the part where Ozzy says he went to the doctor and the doctor said "Sorry, son, you've gone too far... coz trippin' and smokin' is all that you do!"


----------



## ltecato (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

ltecato said:


>


He's a real deal bluegrass bad ass.


----------



## ltecato (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jun 27, 2019)

That ain't the way to have fun, son...


----------



## ltecato (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2019)

Three Dog Night. “Captured Live at the Forum” album. Chest Fever!


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Three Dog Night. “Captured Live at the Forum” album. Chest Fever!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


That’s rude. Organ lead in only.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> That’s rude. Organ lead in only.


 You're right. But so am I...lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2019)

They had a hell of a string of “hits” very quickly. Just listened to some James Gang and Toots and the Maytals!


----------



## ltecato (Jun 29, 2019)

I could not find a good video of "Reefer Madness" so this will have to do for the most excellent Hawkwind. Party on Garth!!


----------



## ltecato (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Jul 13, 2019)

One of my favorites from Stevie


----------



## ltecato (Sep 10, 2019)

I just now remembered a fragment of these lyrics and I had completely forgotten there was ever an artist named Daniel Boone.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 10, 2019)

And YouTube decided I should listen to this just because I listened to Daniel Boone.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2019)

I find some good tunes that YT has queued up for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

Not sure about what year this video was recorded, but I personally saw Kinky perform this at the Golden Bear in Huntington Beach, Calif., c. 1975.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

Admit it, you kind of liked Gilbert O'Sullivan for awhile, didn't you? I know you did, you liar.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night?


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

It wasn't a VW. Or a Ford.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

Yes, I'd also like to know where you got the notion...


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

*According to Wikipedia: *"The Ballroom Blitz" was inspired by an incident on 27 January 1973 when the band were performing at the Grand Hall in Kilmarnock, Scotland and were driven offstage by a barrage of bottles.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 13, 2019)

Phenomenal guitar.


----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## ltecato (Nov 25, 2019)

Okay I admit I also listened to Tull... a little.


----------



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

ltecato said:


> Okay I admit I also listened to Tull... a little.


If the timing is right I listen to flashback as I'm driving into work on Sunday mornings. I heard some tull during yesterday's commute.


----------



## ltecato (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> If the timing is right I listen to flashback as I'm driving into work on Sunday mornings. I heard some tull during yesterday's commute.


I was in high school when they played my town in support of Thick as a Brick, beginning the show by performing the entire LP complete with interruptions to answer the telephone, give news and weather reports, and other bits that included men in pink rabbit. giant frog, and scuba diver outfits. It went well past an hour. When finished, Anderson says it's a little warm up tune they worked up backstage, and that they were ready to play the show. For quite a while I considered it the best live show I'd ever seen.


----------



## ltecato (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2020)

I was born in the 80s lol


----------



## ltecato (Jan 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I was born in the 80s lol


You *mock* our pain! *Curse you, you whelp of the Reagan Era! /s





*


----------



## ltecato (Jan 26, 2020)

This video is dated 1980 but I remember hearing these guys on the radio in San Antonio c. 1978.


----------



## bruno8437 (Jan 26, 2020)

Remembering Paul Barrere





I've been stuck on Little Feat for the past couple of days.


----------



## ltecato (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 30, 2020)

ltecato said:


>


I saw this on the Newhour the other day. These guys have old master copies of lots of R&B groups from the 60's and 70's. They put together a previously unreleased album and it's selling pretty well.


----------



## ltecato (Jan 30, 2020)

too larry said:


> I saw this on the Newhour the other day. These guys have old master copies of lots of R&B groups from the 60's and 70's. They put together a previously unreleased album and it's selling pretty well.


I haven't even scratched the surface of the Philly songs. And I had totally forgotten about the Stylistics until "Stone in Love" just popped into my mind for some reason this morning.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 14, 2020)

No collection of nightmarishly nostalgic '70s songs would be complete without this.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

ltecato said:


> No collection of nightmarishly nostalgic '70s songs would be complete without this.


Funny story. My great uncle lived down in West Palm Beach. Once when we went to visit his grandkids were there. The women was an actress who played across from Jerry Lewis in A Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, and one of the brothers was a folk singer, and the other brother was a doctor. Mamma ask the folk singer if he would do the Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald. He said he had a record out and he would love to sing something off it. And that he was a much better singer than Gordan Lightfoot and the only reason he was so popular was because of the content of the song. Mamma said, I still like it. 

On a related note, Mamma's brother was on the Edmund Fitzgerald for several years. He worked his way up to assistant engineer and he had to leave to get the head engineer job on another ship. When she sank everyone went on about how lucky he was. A couple three years later he died of lung cancer. So you never know about luck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Feb 18, 2020)

too larry said:


> Funny story. My great uncle lived down in West Palm Beach. Once when we went to visit his grandkids were there. The women was an actress who played across from Jerry Lewis in A Cat on a Hot Tin Roof, and one of the brothers was a folk singer, and the other brother was a doctor. Mamma ask the folk singer if he would do the Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald. He said he had a record out and he would love to sing something off it. And that he was a much better singer than Gordan Lightfoot and the only reason he was so popular was because of the content of the song. Mamma said, I still like it.
> 
> On a related note, Mamma's brother was on the Edmund Fitzgerald for several years. He worked his way up to assistant engineer and he had to leave to get the head engineer job on another ship. When she sank everyone went on about how lucky he was. A couple three years later he died of lung cancer. So you never know about luck.


Now that reminds me that my girlfriend c. 1976 was a certifiable schizophrenic who thought she might have a future career as a singer-songwriter and I accompanied her to meet with an agent-publicist in Orange County who was attending a performance by one of his clients who sang cover songs of Gordon Lightfoot and Charlie Rich and similar popular artists of the era. He was singing this song and I could have sworn that he was deliberately altering the lyrics to make them outrageously obscene because he wanted to determine if the audience in the bar-restaurant was actually listening. Most of them probably were not. It is one of my most depressing memories of adolescence.


----------



## ltecato (Feb 18, 2020)

I bet you are of sufficient vintage to "get" this once-topical humor: 
Q: What did Capt. Hazelwood yell at the first mate on the Exxon Valdez?
A: "I said, 'Tanqueray on the rocks, not tanker on the rocks!' "


----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Wowsa, so many memories...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 22, 2020)

One more...having fun w/this!


----------



## ZezoZose (Feb 22, 2020)

Here’s a fairly rare one, methinks. I kept this 45 and Black Sabbath’s Paranoid (both my Dad’s) in constant rotation when I was a wee one. To this day, it still manages to creep me out...though in a fun, nostalgic sort of way now.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2020)

It rained today and reminded me of this:


----------



## ltecato (Mar 10, 2020)

And then this came up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## ltecato (Mar 14, 2020)

And speaking of trains and '70s songs that you won't be able to purge from your brain no matter how hard you try...


----------



## ltecato (Mar 15, 2020)

After I posted the Steve Goodman version I realized that it was Arlo's that I remembered from my misspent youth.


----------



## ltecato (Mar 15, 2020)

This really alarms my cats. Millennials can't cope with the trauma we survived in the '70s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2020)

ltecato said:


> After I posted the Steve Goodman version I realized that it was Arlo's that remembered from my misspent youth.


The released studio version [Arlo's] remains the most tasty I've heard.


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2020)

ltecato said:


> This really alarms my cats. Millennials can't cope with the trauma we survived in the '70s.


It sounds kind of like cats in places. I can see how they would be alarmed.

I saw the Winter Brothers with Rick Darringer about 1978'ish. Real good light show. Music wasn;t too bad.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 13, 2020)




----------

